# My rat is ugly!



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

I know this sounds horrible, but one of our girls really does look goofy! Not even in a double rex or hairless kind of ugly, her face is just... Weird.

Her full name is Slowpoke Rodriguez, but she goes by slowpoke. She WAS just the cutest little rex baby, but then after her baby moult, her fur grew back in straight. And then we noticed her face.

It's definitely something you have to be looking for, and it's worse when you look at her straight on. Her sister luckily did not get those facial features and is VERY cute!

Now you may be thinking "but in that one picture, she's getting sat on, of course she'd make a funny face" and that would be right, except she does that all the time, that's how she always looks. I've never seen a rat before with such a goofy face, it's hilarious.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ah! I love her face!


----------



## FlashMika (Apr 29, 2020)

Awwww no! There is no such thing as an ugly ratty. Shes beautiful ❤


----------



## BunnyLake (Mar 19, 2020)

She’s perfect. I’ve never met an ugly rat.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

I dont know what you mean, your post sounds like you dont like your rat anymore because of its appearance, not nice 
Do you mean the kind of open mouth? Are her teeth too long, has she got sufficient gnawing material?


----------



## AddieMallory (May 2, 2020)

I have a dumbo-eared rex with (now EXTREMELY) coarse / bristly fur and he's got an interesting face shape too ! I wonder if it's just a more common thing for the rex + dumbo combo to have. His face is pretty wide instead of cone-shaped and he's got very bony brows. Slowpoke is pretty cute to me but I'm sure it was very confusing after her molt !! lol


----------



## snifferandstevie (Jun 16, 2020)

Dude... give her to me then. No ratty is ugly


----------

